# Super on Option A or Option B



## webclever (11 September 2008)

*Super on Option A*
- Australian Shares    37% to 47%
- International Shares 34% to 44
- Property 4% to 14%
- Growth Alternatives 0% to 5%
- Fixed Interest 2% to 12%
- Australian Cash 0% to 5%
- Defensive Alternatives 0% to 8%

*Super on Option B*
- Australian Cash 100%

I’m wondering if anyone can enlighten me which would be better for my super within 1-2 years on Option A or Option B?

Thank you.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 September 2008)

webclever,
First of all you have to tell us about your risk profile, ie what are you prepared to lose?
and, if you dont want to lose anything, are you happy to just protect your assets?

.^sc


----------



## webclever (11 September 2008)

I don’t like losing some much of my super. (12 months down 7.45%)
Not sure if too late to go Option B and just keep riding Option A.
Lots of people telling me that we haven’t reach the bottom yet and it will take 2 years to recovery from this.


----------



## Awesomandy (11 September 2008)

webclever said:


> within 1-2 years.




I do not know of the reason why you have stated a 1 - 2 year time frame for your super, but if you are in fact thinking of withdrawing a large chuck of it, then I would think that cash would be a more suitable option, no matter what the current market condition is. Of course, I don't know of your financial situation or your reason, so I would recommend you to seek professional advice unless you fully understand the risks you are undertaking and if the either of the options would be a good fit for your strategy.


----------

